# January 2018 Photo of the Month Voting



## snowbear (Feb 3, 2018)

Nine beautiful photographs, this month.  Best of luck to everyone.

1. "My first picture this year" by @stk
What is your first photo of the year?






2. "New Years Day Emerald" by @Donde
New Years Day Emerald.





3. "Deer skull along some railway tracks" by @Dean_Gretsch
Weekly challenge - best of 2017





4. "Swan Portrait" by @BrentC 
Swan portrait






5. "House At The End Of The Street" by @smoke665 
House At The End Of The Street





6. "Mallard Landing" by @ronlane 
Mallard Landing





7. "Swallowtail"  by @oldhippy 
Swallowtail 





8. "is anybody here?" by @Sil 
is anybody here ?





9. untitled by @DanOstergren
Studio Model Portrait with Lighting Diagram


----------



## snowbear (Feb 5, 2018)

.


----------



## zombiesniper (Feb 5, 2018)

What an amazing start to the year!
Good luck to all.


----------



## snowbear (Feb 7, 2018)

Bump


----------



## snowbear (Feb 10, 2018)

Last hours


----------

